# Magnetic brine shrimp eggs



## Fdsh5 (Jan 3, 2012)

Has anybody else heard about these. Ocean nutrition has specially treated brine shrimp eggs. Of course they're not available here in the states yet. After the eggs hatch your put a magnet on the bottom of the bowl and swirl the bowl around. The shells are magnetic so by placing a magnet under the bowl the eggs stick to the bottom and you can pour out the water and just the brine shrimp. Man, I need this. What a time saver. If anybody has a way of getting some, please let us know.


----------



## hydrosparky (May 1, 2012)

That is really cool! Though I still wouldn't bother with BS anyways.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.oceannutrition.eu/en/products.aspx?Product=sep-art-artemia-cysts 

The Sep-Art Technology is based on an ingenious aquaculture invention. Sep-Art Artemia cysts are not a new strain of cysts, but the Sep-Art Technology provides a magnetic coating on the cysts. This new technology is highly efficient and allows a fast and complete separation of nauplii and unhatched cysts. Sep-Art Artemia Cysts (90% hatching) are coated with a carefully selected non-toxic layer of magnetic material. They look like normal cysts and the hatching instructions are identical. After hatching the Sep-Art Artemia Cysts, drain or siphon the nauplii and unhatched cysts into the Sep-Art Separator. The Separator contains a strong built-in magnet: unhatched cysts are trapped by the magnet on the bottom of the Separator. The non-magnetic free swimming nauplii are ready to use. Thanks to the gentle separation process, the nauplii are extremely viable.


----------

